

Are nomads already living in the future? - monort
https://medium.com/digital-nomad-stories/are-nomads-already-living-in-the-future-5be86f38cfcc

======
Aqwis
>It turns out that the labor costs in Romania are similar to those in the
Philippines, but internet speeds are much better and there are no typhoons.

I keep wondering why so-called "digital nomads" keep moving to south-east Asia
over Eastern Europe. The latter has similarly low prices, much less crime
(unless you go _too_ far east), better Internet access, much less likelihood
for coups, less disease, easier access to typical Western food & goods,
cheaper access to whatever country the "digital nomad" is originally from... I
could go on.

Does the temperature difference between Thailand and Eastern Europe really
make the entire difference? (Even then, Albania or Montenegro aren't _that_
cold.)

~~~
ForHackernews
I suspect that many of the "digital nomads" who move to Asia are attracted by
stereotypes about Asian culture and Asian women.

~~~
SN76477
Don't forget the lady boys.

